# one of my rp's is only eating the left overs



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

one of my rp's wont go and attack the feeder fish but after all the other ones are done eating it will eat what ever is floating or and left over and im not sure if it is getting fed enough any suggestions??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

just put enough food so that once the others have finished the p in question can eat also .
one of my reds does this also it never goes for the food first always waits and has no problems.
dixon


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like the submissive one of the bunch. They always manage, don't worry.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

When dealing with a school of P's there is always one that is the less dominate of the bunch. It is totally normal. Just watch and make sure that he is getting something.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Sounds like the submissive one of the bunch. They always manage, don't worry.


 Dang straight!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea, just toss in more than usual in an attempt for the less dominant one to get as much food as he wants too.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I agree with the others, make sure this 'slow p' get its belly full too.
I bet if any one of them bites the bullit, it'll be this one.









-ttldnial


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know if you're only feeding your piranha's life foods, but if not, you could try this (worked out great for me, and most likely the size differences I noticed earlier have mostly disappeared due to this):

When feeding your fish prepared foods like shrimp or fillet, toss in small amounts at the time, instead of large lumps of meat (when feeding shrimp, I only drop in one piece at the time).
This way, the more dominant fish will gorge themselves first, and after they're full, they'll back off, giving the less dominant fish an opportunity to get their share of dinner. Another nice side-effect is that you won't toss in too much food, which will lay on the gravel and start to decay: when all fish are done eating, you'll notice a loss of interest in the food almost immedeately (they will start pickick at it, or 'juggling' and spitting it out, but not swallow it), and then you can stop...

Also, do keep a close eye on the 'weakest link'!
Good luck... :smile:


----------



## kenben6969 (May 12, 2003)

yes i agree ! keep an eye on that weak link ! the first continued sign of abuse from the others , i would segregate him or one day he"ll be missing if you know what i mean !
i had nine rbp's 2 months ago , i now have 2 left ! and a size difference does matter ! if they are not close enough to the same size at least by a 1/4" the the latter will become lunch! the survivors i have were the biggest of the bunch! i know i should have a shoal of at least 4-6 rbp's , but i'm gonna purchase 2 more the same size and that's it for my 55 !


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You have a lazy boy







...it should be your weakest P as been said...!


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

atleast all your p's don't have this problem....

mine are wusses, all 3 have this syndrome i'm afraid..


----------

